# Butera Royal Vintage Dark Stoved



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Dark ain't a lie! When I popped this open a while back, it was a catsup bomb, but some time has mellowed that note. ( Yes it is packed/blended by McC) In fact now when I open the tin to fill a bowl it reminds me of A1, or wochestershire sauce. :biglaugh:The flakes themselves are smaller chunks and slightly broken. They are black. Black like death. Tarry like a New York roof top in July, and just as black. Some have noted the moisture content, but I think this stuff may just be oily. It leaves your fingers resiny, not goopy like PG, but slightly oily to the touch. I found it does its best work in a medium to large bowl and when rubbed out to the point of crumbs. I had a hard time getting it lit as larger flakes. Flavor wise, it starts off for me a a very tangy, slightly sour, and heavy smoke. As it gets going the sweet vs sour tastes are fun to play with. About midway through the bowl it brightens up a bit and you hit the classic VA buttery, oaky, baking bread and cookies portion of the ride. At the bottom third it gets dark and heavy again. Gaining in bitterness(not in a bad way), building strength, and taking on a very tanic feel. All in all it is neat stuff that VA nerds need to try. I get the feeling that many people don't know about it as the tin I bought recently was from 2005! Happy Puffing!


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

It is finalized.....I am buying more of this stuff! No one seems to pick it up and the tins are already well aged when they get to me! Muuuuahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, this review made me to curious. I got a tin on the way should have it next week. Looking forward to trying this one out. Thanks for the review Davetopay
Mike


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I was really thinking about adding this to my upcoming order, but TR didn't make me think I should. You have convinced me that I need some.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to try theirs?


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Davetopay said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try theirs?


I haven't yet. I have two tins aging in the cellar but I am trying to get through all the open stuff and samples and leftovers from jarring bulk stuff before I open another tin.

I have heard strange calls coming from under the stairs though and I have really wanted to crack open something new... I might just have to break down sooner rather then later  
Mike


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Have you had a chance to compare this to Dark Star, or to Butera Matured Ribbon? I've been trying to separate the many VAs into genres to figure out my palate.

hp
les


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's ultramag's review of it from a sample I sent him of a 12 year old tin.



> Place & Date: Last night and tonight in my office
> Tobacco: Sample B from commonsenseman
> Tobacco Cut: Flake
> Cut Width: 3/4 inch or so
> ...


----------

